# BufferStrategy zu BufferedImage? Irgendwie?



## BrknDevee (19. Jul 2017)

Also mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich möchte die aktuelle Szene nicht direkt rendern, sondern erst einmal auf ein BufferedImage schreiben, damit ich bei diesem post- processing Effekte hinzufügen kann (wie fbos bei OpenGL), am wichtigsten ist im Moment Unschärfe (für das Menü)

oder kann ich irgendwie direkt Unschärfe zum Graphics Objekt hinzufügen?
Wenn ja, wie? Ich habe nirgendwo etwas dazu gefunden

Sorry für meine Unwissenheit ~ Devee


----------



## Blender3D (21. Jul 2017)

```
public class DoubleBuffering extends JPanel{
    private final GraphicsConfiguration gfxConf = GraphicsEnvironment
                         .getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getDefaultScreenDevice().getDefaultConfiguration();
    private BufferedImage imageBuffer = null;

    @Override
    protected void paintComponent( Graphics g ){
        if( imageBuffer == null || imageBuffer.getWidth() != getWidth() || imageBuffer.getHeight() != getHeight() ){
            imageBuffer = gfxConf.createCompatibleImage( getWidth(), getHeight() );
        }
    g.drawImage( imageBuffer, 0, 0, this );
       }
    protected void updateGraphics(){
        Graphics g = imageBuffer.createGraphics();
        // do grapical manipulation here.
        ..
        repaint();
    }
}
```

Hier ein Link für den Blureffekt
http://www.jhlabs.com/ip/blurring.html


----------



## BrknDevee (22. Jul 2017)

Blender3D hat gesagt.:


> ```
> public class DoubleBuffering extends JPanel{
> private final GraphicsConfiguration gfxConf = GraphicsEnvironment
> .getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getDefaultScreenDevice().getDefaultConfiguration();
> ...



Vielen Dank )


----------

